# how to check a marine antenna



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

new radio, old antenna is there a way to see if this works?? don,t have a close neugthbor with a boat and radio.


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

There are not many parts in your antenna to go bad, mostly connections. Most antenna problems are obvious... cracked/weathered coax, de-laminating fiberglass and the connector. The only true way to test the antenna is with a VHF SWR meter. You should visibly inspect the PL-259 connector for corrosion. 

I've seen a lot of issues with the "solderless" PL's that WEST MARINE sells. They become corroded easily. 

Lacking a SWR meter and no visible evidence, if you can receive a far away signal, your antenna is probably fine.


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

Go to one of the many weather channels.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

I use my handheld radio to check mine before every trip on Erie.


----------



## Three Rivers Marine (Oct 30, 2012)

Are you beginning to lose signal, or are you just getting not so good reception? Like Kagee said, there aren't many parts that could go bad in your antenna. If you are getting low or staticky reception and transmission, it is probably a dirty or loose connection to your radio. 

Keith


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

Hetfieldinn said:


> Go to one of the many weather channels.


i agree with him on this one. i live in muncie indiana and can pick up the weather chanel. this should give you a good idea if your antenna is working.
sherman


----------



## ranger373v (Oct 26, 2012)

yes check it with a swr, or you could kill that baby in minutes


----------

